
The Truth About Anonymous’s Activism - prostoalex
http://www.thenation.com/article/190369/truth-about-anonymouss-activism
======
A_COMPUTER
There is no new info here, just adding a bashing of Gabriella Coleman (long
overdue) on shit we all already know. But Gawker is currently undergoing a
long-term assault by 4chan and associated people, by having their scummy
behavior and hypocrisy exposed in bite-size infographics and advertisers being
emailed and snail-mailed. Because of Adrien Chen's tenure with Gawker (does he
have equity?), I'm sure that's what is behind the timing of this article. The
article isn't even wrong, but it should be recognized an attrition attack in a
war between two Internet cesspits.

Someday I hope for an extensive analysis of Anonymous from someone that isn't
Coleman or Chen.

------
jarcane
An excellent piece, and very thorough. Stories like weev really demonstrate
just how far people go to justify horrific ugliness to avoid abandoning the
dream.

